# Ewe Milk Production



## Dee03 (Aug 17, 2003)

We're getting ready to breed our sheep and wondered if some of you might be able to help us. Last year we had a number of sets of quads and the ewes had enough milk to keep the lambs going but it just didn't seem like quite enough for them to really thrive. We ended up bottle feeding some.

We feed grass hay and corn, all the same amount to each ewe while bred because we don't know if she's having 1 or more. They always have water and mineral block at their disposal.

Once they lamb they're fed grass hay, corn, a little oats and soybean meal according to the number of lambs they have. 

So, does anyone have any advice on what we should add to their diet to help them produce more milk.

Thanks,
Dee


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Without knowing what percentages you're feeding it'd be dificult to suggest changes but they need easily digested protein wheat is 18%or so and excellent sheep feed. Soy is great but hardly perfect. Milk needs high quality water and to get them to drink more use loose salt and I noted the lambs drink more water when fed a little beet pulp.


----------



## kirsten (Aug 29, 2005)

When you have 4 lambs per ewe, bottle feeding at least one of them does help everyone thrive.
But if you generally want more milk... The size or weight of the placenta determines how much milk the ewe produces. The placental weight is set in the first 90 days of pregnancy- thus, a high plane of nutrition during placental development will likely increase milk production. Grain helps produce milk but again if the ewe wasn't adequately or well fed in the first 3 months, than any amount of grain isn't going to fix what nature already decided upon long ago. Most producers only feed grain the last 6-8 weeks of gestation which is when the lamb is growing the most- this is for lamb growth, not really milk production.
Otherwise, plan to bottle feed a few. Dams often support several lambs well at young ages but as they increase in size, they require more milk so you can't assume that she will have enough milk for 3 or 4 lambs they whole length of lactation.

kirsten


----------



## Dee03 (Aug 17, 2003)

Thanks you two for your responses, they really helped. Kirsten, this first 90 days has us confused. We've always just left the ewes on pasture until Thanksgiving, we're in Iowa, when they were then put on grass hay and corn. Should we be feeding them grain now at the beginning of the breeding season and/or protein and how much? 

Thanks again!
Dee


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You can increase milk production by feeding more grain, this is what dairy farmers do. But, what really happens is that the milk has more water in it. Pasture is best for ewes, and if your ewes are on pasture during milking season, that is really the best you can do. I did add a little oats, but only a handful. Oats has higher protein than corn and less carbohydrates, so I don't feed corn.

If it is normal for these sheep to have quads, then they have the ability to nurse quads. However, it is also normal for them to be on pasture. If they are not on pasture, and the lambs don't seem to be growing as they should, then I would bottle feed (like Kirsten said, bottle feed one)


----------



## kirsten (Aug 29, 2005)

HI Dee, 
It is difficult to determine how much protein to add to rations unless your forage is tested, grass and hay. I haven't done this myself yet so for this winter and this fall lambing coming up, I am going to have a 12% protein ration made up. I am doing corn and soy crumbles with molasses. It is possible for sheep to have too much protein and they can go into protein shock which actually stunts growth. This is exacerbated if you feed protein mineral blocks to your sheep becuase they eat them like candy. Straight oats tends to be a choking hazard and most shepherds avoid straight oats.

If my ewes regularly had trips and quads, I would start feeding the ewes a half pound of grain after the first 17 days the ram has been in with them and continue feeding them this little bit for the first 3 months. The last 8 weeks, I would increase the feed to a pound per ewe per day when the lamb is doing most of its growing. I wouldn't flush or grain your ewes prior to breeding. This is the only other way I know of to increase milk production except everything else that you are already doing. Except that, I try to mainly feed straight alfalfa too becuase it is pretty much the same price here but for winter breeding with the grain that really isn't necessary. However, you might want to have some on hand for lactation while you are waiting for the grass this Spring if you are going to breed so soon. I was going to start breeding mid oct which would land me march. How early are you having these lambs? They might do better born a bit later?

Another option is taking a bottle with you into the barn and supplementing any trips or quads and keeping that up for 8 weeks. I wean my bottle lambs mostly at one month but a lot of people just choose to supplement, keeping lambs with dams. You will have to come up with a plan for such prolific ewes. Even though, they have 4 lambs does not mean that they can support them all adequately down the line. They still only have 2 teats. So I would try the half pound of grain route. I got this info from Managing Your Ewe if you want to read up on it further.


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

I track my ewe's milk production because I hand milk for other purposes. I noticed a 50% increase in milk the year they were out on grass compared to the year they were eating grass hay. All other factors were the same. If you've got good pasture that your ewes can safely be out on while nursing, I think that's going to be your best bet. I know a lot of folks who supplement with a bottle when they've got trips or quads. 

You didn't say what breed you're dealing with. Do they as a general rule successfully raise large litters of lambs?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

You may also want to consider adding a good source of calcium, such as alfalfa hay or feed grade limestone.
The limestone is much cheaper


----------



## minnikin1 (Feb 3, 2003)

This year I experimented with a ewe who had quints - 
I left all her lambs with her and supplemented them all through out the lactation.

I found that it just took too much out of the ewe, even though I gave them bottles...
The little piggies never seem to get enough! 
Now I'm having a hard time getting her back into condition. 

From now on, I will not leave more than 3 lambs with a ewe. 

Pumpkins are supposed to be wonderful feed for early pregnancy, and - what a stroke of luck - they're everywhere at that time of year. In addition, the seeds are a natural wormer.


----------



## Rosie mac (Aug 26, 2008)

kesoaps said:


> I track my ewe's milk production because I hand milk for other purposes. I noticed a 50% increase in milk the year they were out on grass compared to the year they were eating grass hay. All other factors were the same. If you've got good pasture that your ewes can safely be out on while nursing, I think that's going to be your best bet. I know a lot of folks who supplement with a bottle when they've got trips or quads.
> 
> You didn't say what breed you're dealing with. Do they as a general rule successfully raise large litters of lambs?


Hi there,
I am new to this forum - all the way from Australia!!
Have been reading your comments with great interest as I have a small flock of East Fresian sheep.

When you say you had a 50% increase on pasture, what was it made up of?
Are you milking dairy sheep and if so, what sort of quantities are you getting? 
I hand milk and get 2.8litres at peak lactation from my best ewe. 
thanks


----------



## eieiomom (Jun 22, 2005)

minnikin1 said:


> This year I experimented with a ewe who had quints -
> I left all her lambs with her and supplemented them all through out the lactation.
> 
> I found that it just took too much out of the ewe, even though I gave them bottles...
> ...


----------



## Dee03 (Aug 17, 2003)

This is great help everyone. Thanks!!!


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

Rosie, that particular ewe was a suffolk. Typically she'd milk 2 lbs a day, but that year I moved her out onto pasture at weaning and milk increased to 3 lbs. Not a long lactation, mind you, but that's a significant increase. The pasture is just scrubby stuff that's grown up and I have no clue what types of grasses are in there.

Last year my first time freshener, a yearling EF, was giving me 4 lbs daily on alfalfa and 1 lb of COB.


----------



## Rosie mac (Aug 26, 2008)

Hi Kesoaps,
sorry to be dumb but could you please clarify 'yearling EF' and COB. When you say you moved you ewe out onto pasture, are they housed whilst lambing?
I have heard fibre drives milk production rather than protien.


----------



## kesoaps (Dec 18, 2004)

EF, East Friesian. COB, Corn Oats Barley.

The suffolk ewe was the only individual I milked multiple years, so based on her results I'd say that the pasture was the biggest factor. Now...was it the added water that she gained from the green grass? Could be. Not like you can force an animal to drink, but it sure doesn't take much to get them to eat green grass


----------

